
If Google's Management Doesn't Use Google+, Then Why Should You? - roqetman
http://mashable.com/2011/10/04/google-needs-to-use-google-plus/
======
jdludlow
_First, these senior Googlers could be posting a ton privately and we simply
don’t know it. But it’s more likely that their lack of public engagement is
indicative of their lack of engagement overall._

Almost all of my G+ posts are private. I guess I don't use the service either.

------
kibble
"Eating your own dogfood" is nice and all, but why do we expect the top
executives of a massive organization to actively participate and dictate every
aspect of every facet of the company? That's the point of delegation;
Google+'s lead developer _does_ use Google+, and that's what's most important.

Is anyone else baffled as to why people seem to care about this? For a
parallel, what's Bill Gates' gamerscore? Does he even have an Xbox Live
account? (If he does, please mention it.) For that matter, how often does the
CEO of Johnson & Johnson douche himself? These are, apparently, the facts that
matter.

Mandatory disclaimer: I have a Google+ account, but I've never once posted
anything (I just wanted my name to appear in the header bar on my Google pages
(yes, I'm vain)).

